# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  BBC hoping to revive 'Ashes' Gene Hunt?

## Perdita

The BBC is reportedly planning to revive Ashes To Ashes character Gene Hunt.

At the end of the last episode, it emerged that Gene, played by Philip Glenister, had died and was trapped in limbo.

However, The Mirror reports that the BBC is now thinking of developing a new spinoff placing Gene in the present.

A senior BBC drama producer allegedly claimed that the move would be "rather interesting" and added: "The popularity of New Tricks, which features three yesteryear policemen doing a good job in the modern era, shows that old 'uns can still be good 'uns."

Ashes To Ashes co-creator Matthew Graham has previously suggested that Gene Hunt would only reappear if "Hollywood came calling".

*Yes, please*

----------

Dazzle (25-06-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> The BBC is reportedly planning to revive Ashes To Ashes character Gene Hunt.


I'm not sure about this idea.  Gene went out on a high and I wouldn't want that spoilt.  I do miss him, though.

----------

